# HOWTO Get your LSI SAS2004/SAS2008 raid card integrated prop



## blodan (Apr 19, 2013)

As you are here, you have probably noticed there is no userland tool to check the RAID/volume status of a LSI SAS2004/SAS2008 card out of the box.

Here is how to get it working!

(This probably works for all LSI cards that uses the built in mps driver, I have *NOT* tried all of them though)

First you need to have the _same version_ of the lsi driver as the _userland tool_, at the time of writing this, it is 16.00.00.00 (2013.03.01)

*Latest driver*
Download the mpslsi driver from http://www.lsi.com/downloads/Public...Files/SAS_SATA_6G_P16/Free_BSD_Driver_P16.zip

You have to accept the license agreement so you have to download it manually.

Once you have it on your server unzip it.
`unzip Free_BSD_Driver_P16.zip`

Now, don't ask why they have done it like this, but inside the folder you just extracted there is another zip; unzip it.
`cd Free_BSD_Driver_P16/mps2_rel`
`tar -zxvf FREEBSD_MPS_SAS2.tar.gz`

Now you have to copy the kernel module for your version of FreeBSD to the correct place. Now *I'm* running amd64 9.1-RELEASE so *I* will copy that version. You also have to give it proper permissons.

`cp pkg/stage/9.0.0/amd64/boot/kernel/mpslsi.ko /boot/modules/`
`chmod 555 /boot/modules/mpslsi.ko`

Load the new module during boot time
`echo 'mpslsi_load="yes"' >> /boot/loader.conf`

And you should now reboot to get the new driver running.

*Userland utility*
Download userland tool from http://www.lsi.com/downloads/Public...Common Files/SAS_SATA_6G_P16/SAS2IRCU_P16.zip.

You have to accept the license agreement so you have to download it manually.

Once you have it on your server unzip it.
`unzip SAS2IRCU_P16.zip`

Copy the userland tool to your sbin folder and give it executable permissions
`cp SAS2IRCU_P16/sas2ircu_freebsd_amd64_rel/sas2ircu /usr/sbin/`
`chmod 555 /usr/sbin/sas2ircu`


You should now be able to to interact with your RAID card.

`sas2ircu list`
`sas2ircu 0 display`


----------

